# red devil growth rate



## brodes7 (Apr 10, 2011)

hi, i have a juvenile red devil. it is around 3 and a half inch's. How long will it take to mature or how many inch's a month will it grow thx


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Depends on how much you feed it and how good you are at keeping up with very frequent large water changes.

I can't give an exact answer on A Labiatus, but most cichlids that top out around 12" (like male red devils will) take about 2-3 years to grow out to what becomes the usual top size. After that they grow, but at a slower pace (more in girth than length). Usually the first 2 years are the peak growth years in terms of length IME.

I would say in a year with good feeding and a very good water change schedule you could be looking at a 10" fish if it's a male.


----------



## brodes7 (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for the help :thumb:


----------

